# Questions from a wannabe Paramedic



## paramedichopeful (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a few stupid questions I really don't want to ask but I guess no one will answer them if I don't ask them, so here it goes.
How fast do you guys really go?
What does a new ambulance cost?
Where do you get an ambulance from?
What is the difference between "Type I, II, II", etc.?
What is the difference between "Walk Through" and "Walk Around"?
What is the difference between ALS and Advanced Cardiac Life Support Units (ACLS)?

Like I said these are stupid questions. But if someone had time to explain these things to a dummy I'd appreciate it.

P.S. One last question: How fast WILL your typical ambulance run?


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 2, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> P.S. One last question: How fast WILL your typical ambulance run?



As fast as the slowest person that will not pull over when you are running code!


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cant really answer all the other questions but our truck tops at 96 mph thats when the governor kicks in.  But for safety sake and keeping to the law we never travel more than 10mph over the posted speed limit.  We always drive with due regard like they taught us in school.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 2, 2009)

> How fast do you guys really go?
> What does a new ambulance cost?
> Where do you get an ambulance from?
> What is the difference between "Type I, II, II", etc.?
> ...



1) EMS providers who operate an ambulance due so with due regard to other motorists on the road and with the safety of their crew and patient in mind. It's not like on TV. Granted, some priority calls we will try to get there a little quicker... but in actuality, the few seconds or minute or two saved rarely makes any significant clinical difference. 

2) They're are many different ambulance manufactures. Each has representatives/sales people that service different regions in prob every State. You call them and they will bring a demo unit by your station. After seeing several units from different manufactures, they send you bids and usually a committee will decide which one to buy. Of course, this process differs slightly given department size and type. 

A typical Type I or III ambulance runs around 150-170,000. All depends on manufacture, options, etc. 

3) The "Type" of ambulance refers to the chasis type. Type I -truck style, Type II - van type ambulance, Type III - full size van chasis with box mounted. They're is also a heavy duty classification as well. 

4) A "walk through" typically refers to a Type III ambulance where there is direct access for accessing the patient compartment and cab. A Type I usually just has a hole cut in between the two. Those terms also commonly refer to Rescue units... 

5) ALS and ACLS are pretty synonymous... ALS covers all advanced life support treatment modalaties while ACLS deals specifically with advanced cardiac care and management of cardiac arrest. They're are no ACLS designated units... just ALS units. 

Hope this answered ur questions.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 3, 2009)

Ambulance manufacureres:

Leader Ambulance: http://www.leader-ambulance.com/
Wheeled Coach: http://www.wheeledcoach.com/
Horton: http://www.hortonambulance.com/
McCoy Miller: http://www.mccoymiller.com/
Road Rescue: http://www.roadrescue.com/
American Emergency Vehicles (AEV): http://www.aev.com/
Taylor Made: http://www.taylormadeambulance.com/
Braun: http://www.braunambulances.com/
Medix: http://www.medixambulance.com/
Marque: http://www.marqueinc.com/
Demers: http://www.demers-ambulances.com/

and more that I've missed/haven't heard of.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 3, 2009)

PL Custom out of New Jersey.... http://www.plcustom.com

They manufacture really nice equipment.


----------



## marineman (Jul 3, 2009)

Other questions have been pretty well covered, running lights and sirens we pretty much keep up with traffic just get to go through red lights after clearing them. Our ambulances weigh roughly 14,000lbs, these things aren't indy cars. 

As far as ALS vs ACLS, ALS is a treatment level that means performing advanced skills, this designation is for the most part only used in EMS but that's a discussion for another day. ACLS is a certification put out there by the AHA. It's essentially the healthcare provider version of CPR.

One point of note is that there are "ALS" ambulances out there that cannot perform full ACLS. In some areas an ambulance staffed with intermediates are considered ALS because they can start an IV however they do not have the training or full scope of a paramedic.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 3, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> How fast do you guys really go?
> What does a new ambulance cost?
> Where do you get an ambulance from?
> What is the difference between "Type I, II, II", etc.?
> ...



1. So fast, I have been known to break the sound barrier.
2. I don't know, but I guess a lot because the bosses get mad whenever one crashes
3. The garage or parking lot.  Depends on the day
4. The amount of I's
5. Well when you walk through it means you walk through something.  If its an ambulance, well its going to hurt.  So after enough times of getting hurt, you just walk around it.
6. ACLS is a certificate of traning.  ALS is just IV Meds etc.  ACLS has to do with cardiology.
7. Again, I have been known to be able to break the sound barrier.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 4, 2009)

that helped a little. I looked at the sites posted and particularly liked AEV's lineup. I now have a new favorite word: "TraumaHawk". How clever yet professional.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jul 4, 2009)

Hockey said:


> 1. So fast, I have been known to break the sound barrier.
> 2. I don't know, but I guess a lot because the bosses get mad whenever one crashes
> 3. The garage or parking lot.  Depends on the day
> 4. The amount of I's
> ...



Oooooooooooooh, you so funny!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 4, 2009)

Shame there were no questions in regards to amount of education, type of patient care, etc..

Yup, all ambulance driver questions

R/r 911


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Shame there were no questions in regards to amount of education, type of patient care, etc..
> 
> Yup, all ambulance driver questions
> 
> R/r 911



lol....lol....you crazy but right....lol

oneluv79


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Shame there were no questions in regards to amount of education, type of patient care, etc..
> 
> Yup, all ambulance driver questions
> 
> R/r 911


well I already know what the scope of care is for a Medic, and I know the education that it requires. First you need a high school diploma, then you start your EMT-B schooling. Next is your EMT-I cert, then you go to Paramedic training. After that you seek a specialty if you wish, such as tactical medicine, flight nurse training, etc.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 5, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> well I already know what the scope of care is for a Medic, and I know the education that it requires. First you need a high school diploma, then you start your EMT-B schooling. Next is your EMT-I cert, then you go to Paramedic training. After that you seek a specialty if you wish, such as tactical medicine, flight nurse training, etc.



Actually you know less than you thought because above is not correct.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 5, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> well I already know what the scope of care is for a Medic, and I know the education that it requires. First you need a high school diploma, then you start your EMT-B schooling. Next is your EMT-I cert, then you go to Paramedic training. After that you seek a specialty if you wish, such as tactical medicine, flight nurse training, etc.


 
The education requirements to get to Paramedic will vary from state to state.

Flight Nurse is a very different career path with a degree in nursing required and at least 5 years of critical care experience.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 5, 2009)

Not all States have EMT-I and EMT-I is not a pre-requisite for Paramedic... just fyi. You can go straight from EMT to Paramedic or start fresh in a Paramedic program where you become an EMT in the first semester.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 8, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Not all States have EMT-I and EMT-I is not a pre-requisite for Paramedic... just fyi. You can go straight from EMT to Paramedic or start fresh in a Paramedic program where you become an EMT in the first semester.


Ok, I live in Illinois (aka hell) where you have to start out as EMT-B before you can even think about anything else. The nursing sector of healthcare is kept entirely separate from the EMS department. You have to start out as EMT-B  before doing anything else in EMS if you live in Illinois (which I unfortunately do). Screwed up? Well, it's just like the rest of the state.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 8, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> The nursing sector of healthcare is kept entirely separate from the EMS department.


 
Illinois' EMS Act recognizes the PHRN, ECRN and the Trauma Nurse Specialist.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> Ok, I live in Illinois (aka hell) where you have to start out as EMT-B before you can even think about anything else. The nursing sector of healthcare is kept entirely separate from the EMS department. You have to start out as EMT-B  before doing anything else in EMS if you live in Illinois (which I unfortunately do). Screwed up? Well, it's just like the rest of the state.



Do some investigation. I don't know of any state that is not alike what you described. To become a Paramedic even for the testing of NREMT Paramedic exam one must have been a EMT prior. Most schools require to be a basic EMT to perform and function in clinical sites. 

EMS consists of much more than just ambulances and helicopters, in reality they are just a small portion of the system. Dispatchers, surgical teams, trauma centers, trauma ICU's and even rehabilitative areas are also an integral part of EMS. 

Nursing itself is not part of EMS. There are those that are nurses that work in the speciality of EMS. But one can be a nurse and no details or be educated about EMS, it is another profession itself. 

R/r 911


----------

